# Sister in Laws Dog



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That's awful, poor Dixie. Can you check on her this morning?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How very sad for poor Dixie. I believe failure to provide proper veterinary care is illegal in most places. Maybe that bit of info will prompt SIL to take poor Dixie to the vet.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Given the breeds behind Dixie, could she have been bloating?


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is so sad for Dixie, I sure hope they get her to a vet soon. Why do they even have her if they're not willing to put the time and effort into training and exercising her and she has to stay in the basement? I would be terribly frustrated too and would probably say something that would get me into trouble!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how horrible and sad. are you able to find out this morning how Dixie is doing?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Given the breeds behind Dixie, could she have been bloating?


I did tell her that was my concern. 

I have not heard from her today. Don't know what the story is.

Ann


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Frustrating. I hope that the dog can be rehomed if they sincerely don't give her the time, attention, or medical care she needs and deserves. Sometimes family makes me crazy!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure why she would call you (an OBVIOUS dog lover) for advice... the advice being GO TO THE VET... and then not doing it. It would be like a slap in the face to me. I hope poor Dixie gets the proper care she needs (and deserves) and doesn't have to suffer.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Got an email from my SIL. They chose not to take Dixie to the vet  they said she sort of ate, and is still abnormally quiet. However she did have a perky session in the afternoon. 

I told her dogs are stoic. If they are off their food, or behaving abnormally they are trying to tell you something is wrong. I said since she called me for advice on Monday, I am adding my 2¢. I realize, vets are not cheap, but isn't the piece of mind that nothing is really wrong worth it? She could still have a blockage, and unless she has seen her vomit or pass something in her stool, she should probably not be trying to feed her. 

The thing is they are not watching this dog. I guess Dixie is a tough girl, but I am still worried she has a problem. 

There are times my dogs act, less than themselves however they have ALWAYS eaten ravenously. If one of my dogs stopped eating I would be off to the vet post haste. 


Ann


----------

